# Smell of mice driving me insane!



## Skyclad (Jun 14, 2012)

Hi folks,

I recently acquired 4 baby male mice from the same litter. They're friendly, they don't fight, and quite happily go about their mouse business in their (probably oversized) cage.

However... they stink. Having 2 cats, gerbils, Russian Dwarf hamsters, Roborovski hamsters and a Syrian hamster, I am used to the various noxious odours my pets can make - but these little guys take the biscuit!

After 3 days, their cage absolutely stinks. I understand the thing about them scent marking everything in sight and I've tried leaving the cage alone for various periods before cleaning it, in the hopes the smell isn't as bad. I've even tried cleaning the cage and transferring some old bedding in the hopes this reduces the smell, due to them feeling secure and not having to remark everything.

To date - nothing has worked.

I've tried normal woodshavings, lemon scented shavings, lavender shavings, Care Fresh and sawdust. I've even tried the powdery stuff you put UNDER the substrate in the hopes that reduces the stench.

By day 3, they smell so bad it makes your eyes water.

I'm hoping anyone who keeps mice can help, because their smell is driving me mad. I have no intention of getting rid of them, even though they're incredibly stinky... but I need to do something!


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Male mice can smell quite strongly, especially living together, they compete for scent marking, especially in a new environment. Having said that cleaning the cage thoroughly is actually the worst thing you can do, they just go I to scenting overdrive as soon as they go back in.
Firstly dump the shavings, shavings are really bad news for mice, the oils in the wood causes respiratory difficulties long term and I believe they hold the smell more than other beddings. I used shredded newspaper quite successfully for ages, but I now use a shredder tissue bedding. 
To keep the smell down the best thing I can suggest is to do half cage cleans, that way their scent is always in the cage and they won't feel the need to scent mark, there will always be some smell with un neutered male mice though. There are various gadgets you can buy these days to deodorise rooms, maybe buying one of those would also help.


----------



## Skyclad (Jun 14, 2012)

Thank you for the advice. I was going to clean them today anyway so I'll pop down to the pet shop and get their substrate/bedding changed over.

Then next time they're due a cleanout I'll try a half cage clean as you suggested. Hopefully that should go some way to fixing the problem


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

I do half clean outs with any rodents, inc guinea pigs and also the rabbits I look after. Makes the bedding supplies last longer too. We used to have female mice living together, we got rid of the males after the accidental pregnancy.


----------



## Skyclad (Jun 14, 2012)

Well I've changed over the bedding and substrate. Of course, within 30 mins of me doing it, the cage looks like a tornado has been through there. Oh well...

I'll see how it goes though and report back.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

have you tried back 2 nature paper pellets I find this helps reduce smells, but boys are smelly


----------



## SianChloe (Feb 14, 2014)

cat litter under the bedding helps - but make sure its the sort of stuff thats just 100% wood so it cant hurt them.
They do start to smell less as they get older, and now ours only sprays when he smells something new - such as someone other than us comes into the house. His cage doesn't seem to smell unless your right up close to it.
Obviously don't use air freshener near them, but I find Yankee candles wax tarts in an oil burner cover even the most offensive animal smells, and they don't leave anything in the air that can hurt animals


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Welcome to the work of male mice 

I find using megazorb mixed with hay and shredded paper helps keep the smell down, but I don't do full cage clean outs for the boys, I will wash half of their toys one day, and then a couple of days later I will do the other half, and then a couple more days later I will change about a quarter of their substrate making sure I mix the new in with the old..

I find this helps to stop them going on a marking mission, so helps to keep the smell to a mice essence, rather than a stink lol


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

I would feel sorry for you...but hahahahahaha!!!!!! 

Only joking I share your pain. I had 3 groups of 4 living together at one point and I found the best bedding substrate was aubiose horse bedding. Don't add any smelly stuff as it can cause respiratory or skin problems. I was using a lemon scented drop stuff...I can't for the life of me remember what it was called. It helped a bit. But mice stink.

Good luck


----------



## Tomskrat (Aug 11, 2011)

> I was using a lemon scented drop stuff...I can't for the life of me remember what it was called. It helped a bit. But mice stink.


Tap A Drop? good stuff, i know a lot of rat owners swear by it. never used it my self although i don't think i have a sense of smell as i have 17 animals in one room and never notice 

http://http://ratwarehouse.co.uk/shop_detail.php?item=117&cat=5


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Tomskrat said:


> Tap A Drop? good stuff, i know a lot of rat owners swear by it. never used it my self although i don't think i have a sense of smell as i have 17 animals in one room and never notice
> 
> http://http://ratwarehouse.co.uk/shop_detail.php?item=117&cat=5


Yes this!!! It does help a bit...but with so many mice (I had 54 at one point) it only masked a bit. But with four it might help.


----------



## Leanne77 (Oct 18, 2011)

Apart from a stint of having a group of females living together, I always had male mice and this thread reminds me just how bad they smelt! Real eye watering stuff!


----------



## Skyclad (Jun 14, 2012)

I think I'm on top of it FINALLY!

Using a mix of 50% CareFresh and 50% shredded paper + only doing half cleans seems to have bought the smell down considerably.

I no longer need a gas mask when approaching them thank goodness.

Thank you for all the advice


----------



## Yulia (Jan 24, 2014)

Removed and gone


----------

